
Google Apps receives ISO 27001 certification - avsaro
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2012/05/google-apps-receives-iso-27001.html
======
gouranga
My father's company is ISO 27001 certified.

It's a joke I tell you, a joke.

~~~
rbanffy
It's a good thing. Many entities are limited on what providers and tools they
can use. It this means one less Exchange or Sharepoint installation, it was
worth the effort.

------
16s
I used to do this sort of thing informally (meaning that we followed the
standard and based our internal standards on it, but never sought
certification) when I was an ISO.

It would be interesting to see the scope that describes in detail what exactly
was certified. These certifications are typically very focused and not general
or broad. For example, I saw a company's data center certified once and one
specific system is a teaching hospital's IT department, but I've never seen a
very broad, general certification. Based on what I've seen, the cost would be
enormous and it would take years. It's an on-going process too that never
really ends.

------
radimm
guess that's must have in the checklist world. Personally would prefer to get
hold of a real person when needed though

~~~
notatoad
24/7 email and phone support is the first thing on googles list[1] of
advantages of paying for a google apps subscription. you can't expect phone
support for a free product.

[1] <http://www.google.com/enterprise/apps/business/pricing.html>

